# Cheias a 30 de Novembro de 1949 em Albufeira



## algarvio1980 (30 Nov 2009 às 15:22)

*Recordar as cheias fluviais em Albufeira de há 60 anos: 30 de Novembro 1949 *



> Hoje praticamente esquecidas e ignoradas pela maioria dos albufeirenses, as cheias de há precisamente 60 anos foram uma triste realidade de má memória do tempo dos nossos avós, que ocuparam as primeiras páginas dos jornais locais e nacionais de então.
> 
> As décadas de 40 e 50 do século XX foram pródigas em inundações no Algarve, que adquiriram contornos violentos na então vila de Albufeira.
> 
> ...



Constrói-se em todo o lado depois as tragédias acontecem, existem perdas humanas e a culpa é toda nossa, quem semeia ventos colhe tempestades, depois quando elas acontecem choramos e nada fazemos para mudar os acontecimentos, o que é lamentavelmente, seja em Albufeira, em Lisboa, em Olhão em qualquer lado acontece isso, porque os homens destroem o que a natureza faz e depois tem as consequências.


----------



## Vince (30 Nov 2009 às 16:46)

Artigo interessante 

Foram dias agitados, primeiro uma potente entrada de noroeste que passou a nordeste, para finalmente a circulação se estrangular a sudoeste isolando uma depressão convectiva que provocou as cheias.


----------

